# Drawing Cabriole Legs



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

For those of you interested in Google SketchUp for drawing cabinets and furniture, I have just released Part 5A "An Intermediate Google SketchUp Tutorial". This tutorial teaches you how to draw cabriole legs like those below.











I also have a beginner's tutorial series which you can find on my Google SketchUp page. These tutorials are free and include a MS Word version which can be downloaded.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I might learn how to draw them, but who is going to teach me how to make them?

I do not have those kind of skills.

G


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> I might learn how to draw them, but who is going to teach me how to make them?
> 
> I do not have those kind of skills.
> 
> G


I doubt that. Can you turn the pad with a lathe? Can you operate a band saw? Can you use a file? If yes to these you have the skills. There are hundreds of articles on the Internet on making cabriole legs and the skills required are minimal. Norm Abram did a show on it once. They really are easy.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree. Although they look complicated, once I checked out a few articles online, and gave it a try it all came so easily. I did waste the first few but after that, it was smooth sailing.:boat:
Ken


----------

